# Isabelle Ruins Everything



## Toot (Jan 26, 2016)

Probably late, but I thought this was pretty funny. Lol​


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 26, 2016)

I watched it! really funny! too real? nah i don't think so


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Jan 27, 2016)

Strange because Apollo is one of my villagers.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jan 27, 2016)

haha i like it XD


----------



## kwark (Jan 27, 2016)

I just watched. It was nice.

Makes me wish for a whole new Animal Crossing anime. I would love to see Isabelle and the rest of the New Leaf characters animated and talking.


----------



## Discord (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm a huge fan of Hotdiggetydemon, this animation was splendid.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm pretty sure this has some kind of presidential meaning behind it.


----------

